# GeekVape Zeus X



## lesvaches (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/2/19)

Big fan of my Zeus dual currently, so this will be a must have!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/2/19)

I like the Zues range, its affordable flavour atties

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (13/2/19)

And the Hypetrain getting ready to leave the station ! 

Curious about it as well, skipped the dual so I'm keen on a new Zeus

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/2/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> And the Hypetrain getting ready to leave the station !



Lol, minus one passenger, i'm not buying any hardware this year. Getting more and more into DIY and going to spend obscene amounts of money on quality local juices and supporting our local vendors/juice makers. the closest i'll get to hardware is some more batteries

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/2/19)

The Zeus dual was my favorite RTA for a long time and i'm really interested to see what the X is all about. However i agree with @Dela Rey Steyn, might not get it and spend the ever depleted budget on DIY instead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan (13/2/19)

I looks like a very high build deck like the Dead Rabbit RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (13/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lol, minus one passenger, i'm not buying any hardware this year. Getting more and more into DIY and going to spend obscene amounts of money on quality local juices and supporting our local vendors/juice makers. the closest i'll get to hardware is some more batteries



I also don’t see myself spending much on hardware this year, would rather spend it on concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (13/2/19)

I was a huge fan of the zeus rtas especially the single coil but I dont think any RTA will beat the juggerknot mini for me.

Its just so simple to build and wick, to date 3 months later I have not had a single dry hit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (13/2/19)

Rafique said:


> I was a huge fan of the zeus rtas especially the single coil but I dont think any RTA will beat the juggerknot mini for me.
> 
> Its just so simple to build and wick, to date 3 months later I have not had a single dry hit


100% agree. Juggerknot mini blows the Zeus out of the water in terms of flavour and ease of build and wick. I owned both the single and dual coil Zeus and the QP wins hands down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (13/2/19)

I've been "relatively" good this past year in terms of buying new gear, and I diy as well.... So I might convince myself that I deserve a new piece of gear lol.

I've been chasing a Jugger, but I always seem to miss the stock at Vape Den.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (13/2/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> I've been "relatively" good this past year in terms of buying new gear, and I diy as well.... So I might convince myself that I deserve a new piece of gear lol.
> 
> I've been chasing a Jugger, but I always seem to miss the stock at Vape Den.




Do it, ever since I got the juggerknot mini every vaper I meet I tell them its a must have. Now I understand everyone has their RTAS they like, but I have tried and tested alot over the years trying to get the perfect RTA and I actually finally found it. Only problem I have is finding a spare bubble glass. I hope more vendors bring them in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/2/19)

The Zeus Dual and single was great when they arrived on the market. Since then we got better designed and easier to build tank.

The pics I've seen is that the build deck is post less, so bigger coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 159150



Looking good with that tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 159150


Hows it Vaping Uncle Rob...Is it worth the Hype?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Hows it Vaping Uncle Rob...Is it worth the Hype?



It's early days @Martin Narainsamy. Initial feelings... the build is a little painful but simple enough... I used a 3mm single coil 0.24Ω because there is quite a bit of space for a single coil. It has airflow for bloody days and I had to close it right down to get my restricted DL vape but those looking for lots of air will love it... closing down the airflow to where I like it gives very good flavour so far!

It is quite good looking too. Top fill easy and simple! I wish the 510 adapter was more flush and my 510 tips have a little gap because of that and I hate that. I just switched to one of my Siam 810 tips and it looks a lot better!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Apart from a crackle in the coil/wick set up which I should be able to solve on my next rewick, I'm very happy with the Zeus X! The flavour is very good and with top airflow no leaking at all of course. After an hour with it, I would have no hesitation in recommending it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Apart from a crackle in the coil/wick set up which I should be able to solve on my next rewick, I'm very happy with the Zeus X! The flavour is very good and with top airflow no leaking at all of course. After an hour with it, I would have no hesitation in recommending it!
> View attachment 159155


Thanks for the feedback.



Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Apart from a crackle in the coil/wick set up which I should be able to solve on my next rewick, I'm very happy with the Zeus X! The flavour is very good and with top airflow no leaking at all of course. After an hour with it, I would have no hesitation in recommending it!
> View attachment 159155



Does it vape better than the juggerknot mini seeing as you are using a single coil ? The airflow is catered for dual but on your setting, can you compare it to the juggerknot ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Rafique said:


> Does it vape better than the juggerknot mini seeing as you are using a single coil ? The airflow is catered for dual but on your setting, can you compare it to the juggerknot ?



@Rafique both are great tanks but if I was forced to choose one I think I would take the Zeus X... it's a close call and if you are a single coil fan either would be a great buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

It's a while since I played with the Juggerknot Mini so I built it to do a side by side comparison with the Zeus X.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

I do prefer the airflow of the Juggerknot because it seems a little smoother.
I hate the juice fill on the Juggerknot! I love the juice fill on the Zeus.
Both say they are 4.5ml with the bubble tank... I must say the Zeus looks like it holds more...
The flavour winner by a small margin is the Juggerknot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rafique (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do prefer the airflow of the Juggerknot because it seems a little smoother.
> I hate the juice fill on the Juggerknot! I love the juice fill on the Zeus.
> Both say they are 4.5ml with the bubble tank... I must say the Zeus looks like it holds more...
> The flavour winner by a small margin is the Juggerknot.
> View attachment 159163



I fully agree with the filling sentiment on the juggerknot, thats my only con

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a while since I played with the Juggerknot Mini so I built it to do a side by side comparison with the Zeus X.
> View attachment 159162



They both look good or similar, thanks for the comparison

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/2/19)

Had me panicked there for a second, as I'd just received my juggerknot today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (28/2/19)

Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher.
You have definitely made up my mind...Going to give this Zeus x a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (2/3/19)

@Rob Fisher would mind showing how you build and wick the Zeus X? Tried twice now. First time the deck was just flooding and I was drinking hot juice. Second time I'm only getting dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do prefer the airflow of the Juggerknot because it seems a little smoother.
> I hate the juice fill on the Juggerknot! I love the juice fill on the Zeus.
> Both say they are 4.5ml with the bubble tank... I must say the Zeus looks like it holds more...
> The flavour winner by a small margin is the Juggerknot.
> View attachment 159163



Great to see quick comparisons like this @Rob Fisher 
Thank you!

If I may ask what is the problem with the filling on the Juggerknot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/19)

Here we go @X-Calibre786 

Coil position. Wick tightish through the coil.




Trim to a fraction more than the deck edge and then thin out the tails quite a bit.




The tails cover the juice ports but not jammed in. Prime the wick and you should be good to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/19)

It has the same filling mechanism as the OBS nano but with a smaller filling port and probably a chamber that is a bit narrower so it tends to overflow/back flow from the port even if the tank is not full yet. Apart from that it has the most satisfying air draw and probably the best flavour after the Dvarw for DL vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/19)

Silver said:


> Great to see quick comparisons like this @Rob Fisher
> Thank you!
> 
> If I may ask what is the problem with the filling on the Juggerknot?



Hi Ho @Silver it has a slide top that exposes the juice port but the port is smallish and unless you go really slow and carefully the port bocks because it only has one and the trapped air has nowhere to go other than out the same port you are trying to get juice in with the result that the juice goes all over the atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/19)

Having used the Zeus X on and off now for a few days I have to say this is a tank for the cloud blowers and those people who really like wide open airflow... in fact, I had to almost close off the airflow to 1/8th of the capacity to get the right airflow for me... personally if I had to choose between the OG single coil Zeus and this one I would take the OG. That is not to say it's not a brilliant RTA because it is... if you like air then this one is for you.

If you like a restricted DL then rather get the Juggerknot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (2/3/19)

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 

Big air alert then for the Zeus X - thanks, that is helpful.

As for the filling of the Juggerknot - I suppose one needs to use those plastic needletip bottles...
Useful to know about that too, thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (2/3/19)

lesvaches said:


>



I was turned on to Zeus through a forum reviewer (forgive me for forgetting who) and it is all that was advertised so we'll keep tabs on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/3/19)

kev mac said:


> I was turned on to Zeus through a forum reviewer (forgive me for forgetting who) and it is all that was advertised so we'll keep tabs on this.


used the zeus dual for along time and loved it. this one seems to be on par or better.


----------



## X-Calibre786 (2/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> used the zeus dual for along time and loved it. this one seems to be on par or better.


I also have the Zeus Dual. This is definitely an improvement in terms of airflow. There's more of it and its smoother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go @X-Calibre786
> 
> Coil position. Wick tightish through the coil.
> View attachment 159468
> ...


@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (9/3/19)

Thank you @Paul33 for the tag.
This is how I wicked my Zeus x today. No flooding SO FAR and very good flavour!






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you @Paul33 for the tag.
> This is how I wicked my Zeus x today. No flooding SO FAR and very good flavour!
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (15/3/19)

Ok so the Zeus is rewicked ONCE AGAIN. I primed the crap out of the it with the afc closed. It's now sitting in front of me still with the airflow closed. Will give it 10 minutes to do it's voodoo magic that causes it not to flood.

Let's see if I made the almighty Zeus happy this time...

EDIT: I'm just placing this in the correct thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (15/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Ok so the Zeus is rewicked ONCE AGAIN. I primed the crap out of the it with the afc closed. It's now sitting in front of me still with the airflow closed. Will give it 10 minutes to do it's voodoo magic that causes it not to flood.
> 
> Let's see if I made the almighty Zeus happy this time...
> 
> EDIT: I'm just placing this in the correct thread.



EDIT 2: After feeling like a NASA engineer last night with the way that I had to wick the Zeus I am happy to announce that it is not flooded this morning. Also left the AFC closed throughout the night and so far so good. It does seem like the Zeus does not like the flat wire coils and I will be using Fused Claptons when I rewick again. 

Zeus seems to be smiling today...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (15/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> EDIT 2: After feeling like a NASA engineer last night with the way that I had to wick the Zeus I am happy to announce that it is not flooded this morning. Also left the AFC closed throughout the night and so far so good. It does seem like the Zeus does not like the flat wire coils and I will be using Fused Claptons when I rewick again.
> 
> Zeus seems to be smiling today...



No RTA should need the AFC to be closed during the night. If it needs that, then it's a crap atty. I have many tanks and never had to close the airflow to prevent flooding. Also, your coils cannot be the cause of flooding, it's in the way you wick it. Too little cotton in the feeding holes and it floods, too much and you block it and get dry burns. It's trial and error until you get the right way to wick it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Juan_G (15/3/19)

zadiac said:


> No RTA should need the AFC to be closed during the night. If it needs that, then it's a crap atty. I have many tanks and never had to close the airflow to prevent flooding. Also, your coils cannot be the cause of flooding, it's in the way you wick it. Too little cotton in the feeding holes and it floods, too much and you block it and get dry burns. It's trial and error until you get the right way to wick it.


Yeah I don't know what the story is with closing the airflow, but if it helps I will do it. Yes no I just meant I think it might give even better flavour with some claptons or something. Well untill I got the JK mini and the Zeus x I didn't even know attys could flood!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/3/19)

Day three with my Zeus X and I'm very happy with the tank, I like airflow so the AFC is wide open. Fused Clapton build 0.19 running at 70w.

Flavor is great and clouds are all over the place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (15/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Day three with my Zeus X and I'm very happy with the tank, I like airflow so the AFC is wide open. Fused Clapton build 0.19 running at 70w.
> 
> Flavor is great and clouds are all over the place


And you are getting ZERO flooding I guess?
Ooobviously I need to work on my wicking techniques quite a bit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (15/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> And you are getting ZERO flooding I guess?
> Ooobviously I need to work on my wicking techniques quite a bit



Wicked the same as the Zeus Dual. No issues.

I have the Gun Metal one, the black has issues i've read

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (15/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Wicked the same as the Zeus Dual. No issues.
> 
> I have the Gun Metal one, the black has issues i've read


I thought the black having issues was a joke? Then I have a vape shop to chat too immediately!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (16/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Wicked the same as the Zeus Dual. No issues.
> 
> I have the Gun Metal one, the black has issues i've read



What issues would that be? I'm thinking of getting a black one and would like to know if there are issues with it. Don't know how a color difference could be an issue, but please clarify or link to wherever you read it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/3/19)

zadiac said:


> What issues would that be? I'm thinking of getting a black one and would like to know if there are issues with it. Don't know how a color difference could be an issue, but please clarify or link to wherever you read it.


Oring on the base to loose so this causes the glass not to seal/sit properly ..... There is one or two more. Go check Geekvape FB page

Send from the small screen


----------



## Juan_G (16/3/19)

zadiac said:


> What issues would that be? I'm thinking of getting a black one and would like to know if there are issues with it. Don't know how a color difference could be an issue, but please clarify or link to wherever you read it.


I'm not sure if it's a color related. After messing around for 2 weeks with the Zeus x it is FINALY not flooding anymore, and I have been able to vape on it for 2 days now. It really just wants a lot of cotton and wheter it works or not I now close the afc when filling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

